# MS Access Frontend für Oracle



## dignsag (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kämpfe schon seit zwei Tagen mit einem Problem. Ich habe:

a) einen Rechner mit Oracle 10g XE als Datenbankserver
b) den aktuellen Oracle InstantClient 11.2
c) eine MS Access Datei die als Frontend für Oracle dient

Nun habe ich über ODBC eine verknüpfte Tabelle erstellt.

Nun das Problem:
In der Struktur gibt es ein Feld mit einem Umlaut im Namen ("Ä"). Nun wird dieser Umlaut nicht mehr richtig angezeigt, im Access wird daraus ein "A". Dies führt in weiteren Accessformularen zu Problemen.

Das ganze hat bisher gut funktioniert. Da ich aber auf Windows7 umgestiegen bin, musste ich alles neu einrichten und seit dem passiert das.

Ich habe schon einiges gelesen über eine Umgebungsvariable: NLS_LANG die abhilfe schaffen könnte. Allerdings weiß ich nicht was genau damit gemeint ist, bzw. die Tipps die ich gefunden habe, haben nichts gebracht.

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Gruß Dign.


----------



## Biber2 (14. Mai 2011)

Moin Dignsag,

ja, Oracle kennt Umgebungsvariablen wie NLS_LANG, aber ich glaube nicht, dass du den ODBC-Treiber, über den Access (2003? 2007? 2010?) geht, damit beeindrucken kannst.

Ich würde eher in Plan B Zeit investieren: Lege dir in Oracle einen View auf die Tabelle an und nenne dort dein Umlaut-Feld "Ärbsensuppe" um in "Aerbsensuppe".

Begründung wäre für mich:
* Schnittstellendateien werden immer so bereitgestellt, dass beide beteiligten Programme damit problemlos umgehen können
* Zugriffe sollten immer über Views (also die logische Sicht) und nicht über die phiskalische Sicht gehen. Access muss doch nicht wissen, wie das Feld physisch heisst und in welcher physischen Tabelle das gespeichert wird.

Grüße
Biber


----------



## dignsag (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Biber2,

danke für die Antwort. Ich gebe dir Recht, ich hätte das gleich von Anfang an beachten sollen. Ich gehe auch bereits auf eine View, aber auch da habe ich das nicht beachtet.

Das Problem ist, dass der gesamte nachfolgende Prozess mit Formularen und Daten hin und her schieben bereits auf dem Felnamen mit Umlaut beruht, und somit sehr viel Aufwand wäre das alles umzustellen.

Außerdem hat es ja, wie bereits erwähnt, schonmal funktioniert. Ich habe es letztlich jetzt auch wieder hinbekommen, bin mir nur noch nicht so ganz klar darüber wie. Folgende Schritte habe ich unternommen:

- Umgebunsvariable NLS_LANG in Windows erstellt mit dem Wert "GERMAN_GERMANY.WE8ISO8859P1"
- Oracle Treibersprache in der Windows Registry auf "GERMAN_GERMANY.WE8ISO8859P1" umgestellt.
- Oracle Datenbank Characterset auf "WE8ISO8859P1" umgestellt.

Einer dieser Schritte muss den Erfolg gebracht haben.

Gruß
Dign


----------

